

Hacker News London Meetup Videos - September 2011 - chrisleydon
http://vimeo.com/album/1724096

======
brackin
Great work Chris. It's cool to be able to watch it all back. It was a well
produced event.

------
rayhano
Awesome, thanks Chris

Are there videos of the other presenters anywhere?

------
revorad
Thanks for putting these together, Chris. This was a lot of fun.

~~~
chrisleydon
Not a problem! Sorry it took so damn long. Next time we aim to have them shot
in HD and a faster pull through. A budget would be a nice incentive ;)

------
mstafford
Great stuff - thanks Chris!

